# which amd chipset is better? 780G or 790X



## kureng (Apr 11, 2008)

i am getting a new mobo for my pc.. which mobo best fit with my spec as below? 780G or 790X
- athlon x2 5000++ Black edition
- ati radeon hd3870 iceq3

what is the advantage of the new southbridge SB700 than SB600??


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

790fx is better for ocing, but 780g has CrossFireX hybrid.


----------



## kureng (Apr 11, 2008)

does 780G have the AutoExpress feature like in 790X?? i hv google and dont find any of them mention about it


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

780G is for HTPC's and the such.  You want the 790fx board for sure.


----------



## kureng (Apr 11, 2008)

does the CrossfireX Hybird give better framerates when combine with my hd3870??


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

its basically your 3870 in crossfire with the onboard video, so yes.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> its basically your 3870 in crossfire with the onboard video, so yes.



Hybrid only works with HD 3450/HD 2400. I would get the 790FX if you can afford it. For a gamer tho I would get the 770 over 780G because of the full form factor and (probly) better OCing.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2008)

If you're not looking for Crossfire, then 780G is my pick for its energy saving 'Hybrid Crossfire' feature. Its performance is on par with 790X, neither OC as well as 790FX due to lack of options provided by the manufacturers but if you can wait, let's fuse 780G with 790FX for 790GX....coming soon.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hybrid only works with HD 3450/HD 2400. I would get the 790FX if you can afford it. For a gamer tho I would get the 770 over 780G because of the full form factor and (probly) better OCing.



i thought hybird worked with all hd3 series?


----------



## kureng (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hybrid only works with HD 3450/HD 2400. I would get the 790FX if you can afford it. For a gamer tho I would get the 770 over 780G because of the full form factor and (probly) better OCing.



the CrossFireX Hybird cannot work with HD3870 due to hardware limitation or driver problems??
i am looking at the spec of 770, it looks like a good idea though since the board is larger...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2008)

kureng said:


> the CrossFireX Hybird cannot work with HD3870 due to hardware limitation or driver problems??
> i am looking at the spec of 770, it looks like a good idea though since the board is larger...



No Hybrid Crossfire is when a HD 3200(780G onboard video) and a HD 3450 work together. The HD 3200 is in use when you on the internet, desktop ect.. and then the HD 3450 kicks in with the HD 3200 and act as two HD 3450's in Crossfire in games or movies. I have a 780G and 3450 in my HTPC in my front room and its great for watching movies but I wouldnt game on it.

I suggest one of these depending on your budget.

70$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138106 (I might grab that one for my self when I build my next rig)

80$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138102

100$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127046

140$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075

170$ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136044


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

did some research, for the time being, hybrid crossfire on the hd38 series only helps with power saving, no performance boosts yet, but amd said they are working on tweaking the driver to allow for it to happen very soon.

also, i'd get the 790fx just because its got more features and better overclocking, etc. etc.


----------



## kureng (Apr 11, 2008)

its now either 770 or 790X... and i dont hv enough money for 790FX yet..


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2008)

If your not getting a Phenom the 770 is just as good  If a Phenom is in your future I would pick up that DFI 790FX tho.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Then save your money.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 11, 2008)

kureng said:


> what is the advantage of the new southbridge SB700 than SB600??



In fact there's a disadvantage, of the SB700 shipping with a faulty clock-generator. AMD has recalled all SB700 stock and will launch a bug-fixed SB710 soon. So if you see a board with SB700, stay away. The SB7xx is supposed to give you 6 SATA II ports apart from two gigabit PHY interfaces.


----------

